# Para usar tal comando X,Y o Z que debo emerger? (Cerrado)

## sunbqto

Hola.

  Conoce alguno (seguro que muchos de uds.), alguna Referencia que me indique; Que debo Emerger X Paquete, para poder usar el Comando Y.

  Es un poco frustrante cuando quiero aplicar un Comando y me dice que no le haya, mas frustrante aun para mi, cuando no se que Paquete Emerger.

  Claro, se que siempre esta alli Google y los Foros, pero me gustaria una Referencia mas rapida a la cual acudir.  

  Gracias TotalesLast edited by sunbqto on Fri Sep 21, 2007 11:28 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## ensarman

que comando quieres ejecutar.... depende ps man

----------

## sunbqto

 *el_macnifico wrote:*   

> que comando quieres ejecutar.... depende ps man

 

Necesito el comando: net-setup, por ejemplo y emergi: net-tools, mi sorpresa, sigue sin aparecer (no viene alli)

si uso:

genshosam / # man net-setup

No manual entry for net-setup

Voy a ejecutar: -equery y no lo tengo instalado, y no se que paquete emerger para ello.

Mi duda en concreto.

Existe una tabla o referencia, donde cada comando este reflejado con un emerge especifico.

En este enlace pude resolver las menudencias de la red, http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=1, pero continuo con la piedrita en el zapato.Last edited by sunbqto on Fri Sep 21, 2007 12:46 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## kalcetoh

En ubuntu hay una cosa parecida, cuando ejecutas un mandato (la palabra comando no existe en español, es una mala traducción) te muestra el paquete que lo contiene, puede que buscando por esa parte encuentres una lista con los mandatos y sus paquetes, vale que no son los de gentoo, pero se parecerán.

Digo yo que en algún lugar existirá esa lista ya que ubuntu la usa.

----------

## ensarman

es cierto... la verdad nunca use el net-setup siempre la hice por configuraicon manual, pero de todas maneras no encuentro el ebud donde esta ese programa :S

es ovio que el net-setup  no esta en el paquete net-tools, todos lo tendriamos, de todas maneras es un poco intrigante que es de ese script que dicen que es de mucha utilidad  :Razz: 

 *Quote:*   

> genshosam / # man net-setup 

 

creo que net-setup no tiene pagina de manual

----------

## mad93

 *kalcetoh wrote:*   

> la palabra comando no existe en español, es una mala traducción

 

O una mala adaptación, en catalán se usa comanda (pedido), el termino femenino, que se acerca más al significado en inglés.

----------

## i92guboj

No existe nada así. No se puede saber a que paquete pertenece un fichero, porque los paquetes no son contruídos por los devs de gentoo, sino que cada uno tiene padre y madre propios. Si tu eres el programador de kcalk, por ejemplo, nadie te impide que mañana saques una nueva versión con todos los nombres de los ficheros que lo componen cambiados, es decir, que tener una base de datos con los nombres de los ficheros en cada paquete no es viable, a no ser que tengas un cluster gigantesco destinado a actualizarlas cada segundos de forma automática, cosa cara y poco práctica.

Además, varios paquetes pueden tener ficheros con los mismos nombres, aunque esto se podría manejar de varias formas.

Solo nos queda google y preguntar.

 *sunbqto wrote:*   

>  *el_macnifico wrote:*   que comando quieres ejecutar.... depende ps man 
> 
> Necesito el comando: net-setup, por ejemplo y emergi: net-tools, mi sorpresa, sigue sin aparecer (no viene alli)
> 
> 

 

Creo, y solo creo, que ese viene en app-misc/livecd-tools. Emérgelo y prueba.

 *Quote:*   

> Voy a ejecutar: -equery y no lo tengo instalado, y no se que paquete emerger para ello.

 

Equery es capaz de determinar a que paquete pertenece un fichero siempre pertenezca a un paquete instalado, Así que no te serviría para este caso. Por cierto, equery pertenece a gentoolkit, emérgelo también, porque dicho paquete también contiene revdep-rebuild.

 *kalcetoh wrote:*   

> En ubuntu hay una cosa parecida, cuando ejecutas un mandato (la palabra comando no existe en español, es una mala traducción) te muestra el paquete que lo contiene, puede que buscando por esa parte encuentres una lista con los mandatos y sus paquetes, vale que no son los de gentoo, pero se parecerán.
> 
> Digo yo que en algún lugar existirá esa lista ya que ubuntu la usa.

 

Cuando yo comencé a usar ordenadores, tampoco existían otros términos que ahora se consideran totalmente normales. Si nos ceñimos a lo que dice la RAE, entonces no habría veintitantas ediciones del diccionario de la RAE, Si salen más es porque se acuñan nuevos términos y se crean palabras, o se añaden acepciones a las que ya existían previamente.

Lo cierto es que desce hace más de 30 años, en este país (España) se usa el término "comando" para referirse a una orden escrita en un shell, sea del tipo que sea. También se usa en referencia a órdenes enviadas a un dispositivo hardware cualquiera en general. Por mucho que le pese a la RAE, al final tendrá que ceder, como en todo. 

Sinceramente, no me imagino a nadie hablando de "mandatos" u "órdenes" de línea de comandos en Español de España (lo cual no quiere decir que esos términos no se usen en otros países y puedan ser igualmente válidos).

Solo hay que pensar en cosas más ridículas que ya están en el diccionario, como la palabra "fútbol", que es una traducción literal con un origen claramente becerril e inculto, y cuya tipografía surge de una transcripción fonética de lo que un españolito de la era de franco entendía cuando escuchaba el anglicismo "football" (y teniendo en cuenta que ya tenemos otra palabra para lo mismo, balompié, que es correcta y que nadie usa ni por asomo).

----------

## sunbqto

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> No existe nada así.. ***** ... equery pertenece a gentoolkit 

 

  Emegiendo gentoolkit, mientras digiero rotunda respuesta.

Mil Gracias

----------

